# Newbie. 1 week to go...



## GMLS (Dec 2, 2010)

until we pick up our new Scout from Premier.

It's going to be a long week!

Going to be spending first night without the family as booked in with Vanbitz for alarm so looks like I'll will be putting the insulation and heating to the test!

Looking forward to being part of this forum and sharing hints and tips and hopefully not too many problems!


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good afternoon, 

Yes not long at all and the time will fly by. We'll look forward to seeing you next week for your handover and the kettle will be on and waiting for you.


Have a nice weekend, 

Regards,
Chris


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

Congratulation!  


I remember when I was in the same situation. Looked at the pics on from the ad on the website all the time. :wink:


----------



## GMLS (Dec 2, 2010)

Well just back from our first proper trip, 4 nights nr Heathfield on our schh favourite local site. Initial thoughts;

1) Definately made the right decision going from a fix bed Burstner to rear lounge layout as it's literally added another dimension to how we use the vehicle especially as it's mostly used in the winter months. Enjoying the extra space the lounge and fridge have over the Apache we were also looking at. Rear bed very comfortable especially with a 2" memory foam topper we throw up in the overcab during the day

2) Really glad went for the 150bhp upgrade

3) The new Euro V Fiat engine is much more refined than the 2010 Ford Transit 140ps

4) So much storage space, keep forgetting where we put everything!

5) Not convinced made the right decision to get a cover this time. Initially driven by the fact we park under trees but time will tell if the hassle of putting it on and off is worth it. 

6) External shower point to wash down the dog has been a real bonus over the last few days although he's not so keen and now keeps away from that side of the vehicle!

7) Seem to have mastered most of the equipment except adjusting the fader on the multi function entertainment unit in the cab to isolate the sound in the rear lounge speakers so someone can watch a different programme in on the TV in the back without disturbance. Must be in the manuals somewhere!

8) Now saving up for a towbar and bike carrier (only downside to losing the garage as everything else fitted into the lockers)

9) One electric ring in addition to the 3 gas rings on the hob an excellent idea


----------



## GMLS (Dec 2, 2010)

Ah ha, item 7 sorted!


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Great layout the scout, we had one back in 2001 until it got smashed by joyriders 18 months later.!!

We are your poorer cousins with an Apache 700, same layout just a little less spec.. Currently sat in the tea room at Autotrail while they sort out a damp spot around the heki that turned into a leak .! 1 year old van, so make sure you keep up with those hab checks...

Apart from that I love my Autotrail as well..


----------



## GMLS (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm definitely the poor one now!  

Been following your thread so good luck today


----------



## FranknJan (Dec 18, 2007)

Hi GMLS.
Good choice with the Scout. We agree with your views on rear lounge.
Just one thing to be careful with regarding electric ring on cooker (when on hookup). The control knob can easily be turned on, you may unknowingly switch it on when retrieving bedding from over cab. I've done it twice and it still heats up with the glass cover in the down position. I have now isolated it by switching off the socket in the pan store at the bottom of the cooker.
Frank


----------



## drcotts (Feb 23, 2006)

I remember when the scout used to have a layout that was very popular in the late 80 and early 90s with a rear u shaped lound and a front "pullman" style dinette in the midships making up to another double. Hope yours has this as this is a really good latyout depending on your lifestyle. It was also prevalent in other vans like the old landliner. the swift kontiki as well as the glendale I had in the early 90s. 

As you say theres so much space. be careful though as you can load the old girl up with all sorts of stuff all too easily. When we finally parted with our old glendale the stuff we took out waa ridiculous and filled the dining room and shed. As i drove her up to the dealer to picjk the new van up it drove like a rocket and I cant help wondering how much strain we were putting on the por old thing (they are living things vans right ?)

have a great time and hope all goes well.

Phill


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Now the fun begins.

Glad you are happy with the layout, as for the cover, this can be a real dilemma. They are horrid to fit or remove, slowing down your escape, they are a nuisance to store yet they keep off the bird poo and general dirt.
I have come to a balance point and sold the cover as I am more willing to clean the van than cover it, a quick get away being most important to me.
Alan


----------

